# Ontario based "Watson" guitars?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about an Ontario company that used to produce LP copies?

I've located one for sale that looks pretty sweet, but I cant find any info on Watson (Except for a Cali company)

Thanks in advance


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not much help, but it seems as though they were around in 2009

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/23060-my-les-paul-watson.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive never heard of them, b ut id want to make sure they actually are made in Canada, not just a canadian importer of offshore guitars that they get their name put on by a company that churns out clones...In which case, may as well just buy from a more reputable brand like epi, Ibanez, fender etc. resale likely to be higher as well from a recognizable brand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've never heard of them either.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmm... any relation to Holmes guitars? That would be interesting.

Tom Holmes THC - Premier Guitar


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Ive never heard of them, b ut id want to make sure they actually are made in Canada, not just a canadian importer of offshore guitars that they get their name put on by a company that churns out clones..


I'd guess that is the case,anybody can do it for a little investment


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

that's for certain. look at carparelli/DOS. korean imports (I think).


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

He was a guy from Burlington and they're Korean. I could be wrong on both. They even did an SG model that was done by them as 'the Billion Dollar Baby' for the dude who used to be in Alice Cooper in the 704. Could be wrong there again...I remember seeing some nice Watson's around Burlington/Hamilton including a very John Lennonish 3/4 scale solidbody. Could be wrong about that.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lullaby said:


> He was a guy from Burlington and they're Korean. I could be wrong on both. They even did an SG model that was done by them as 'the Billion Dollar Baby' for the dude who used to be in Alice Cooper in the 704. Could be wrong there again...I remember seeing some nice Watson's around Burlington/Hamilton including a very John Lennonish 3/4 scale solidbody. Could be wrong about that.


So the quality looked good? 
Hmmm...I wonder if VSN guitars out of Burlington is an offshoot of Watson?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Again, why not just buy something reputable?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Again, why not just buy something reputable?


Sorry, I missed that. I found one that looks beautiful in the photos - has the nice maple top (not sure if its veneer) and mahogony body, EMG's and good tuners its in a translucent charcoal. Sharp looking. Its also an hour + away, so trying to do a bit of research


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I remember seeing them a dozen years ago at a music store in Oakville. They were made in Korea to specs supplied by a Canadian importer.
Rickenbacker clone content among others.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Budda said:


> Again, why not just buy something reputable?


If you can find something from a more well known brand with the same features for the same $ then that's the way I'd go. If you have a really good look at this thing, and it's clearly a solid piece of gear that plays well and is made with quality parts and it's less expensive than than the more well known brands, then by all means scoop it up. Just remember, if you ever decide to sell it, you won't be able to get nearly as much for it as you would with a mainstream guitar.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Sorry, I missed that. I found one that looks beautiful in the photos - has the nice maple top (not sure if its veneer) and mahogony body, EMG's and good tuners its in a translucent charcoal. Sharp looking. Its also an hour + away, so trying to do a bit of research


There are a ton of companies doing imports of comparable quality to each other. There isn't really a reason to 'take a chance' on something if this happens to be a brand you can't find much information about. It's just not worth it with so many options available that you CAN find information on very easily.

On the other side of that, if you pick it up in person, it speaks to you, and it's priced accordingly, then go for it. Keep in my mind there are used Agiles, Epiphone's, Vintage and a bunch of other brands around for under $400 used though.


----------

